

First diagnosed case of Evola in the US - FollowSteph3
http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/30/health/ebola-us/index.html

======
sp332
This story is already #1 on the front page. Also you misspelled it.

------
lutusp
I have some fast-breaking news, news clearly not know to you -- most modern
computers allow you to copy sequences of text characters from one place to
another. This means an article title like "CDC: First diagnosed case of Ebola
in the U.S." can be copied in its entirely from the source page to HN, and
serve as a correctly spelled title for your submission.

